# Plants for my low tech/nano cube



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I had a no-tech (besides water changes) tank several years ago in a window. A pic is in the lush low tech thread. I grew sags, crypts, and assorted other things I can't remember without filtration/water movement. It was and still is my favorite tank.


----------



## Water Park (Jan 27, 2015)

Seedreemer said:


> I had a no-tech (besides water changes) tank several years ago in a window. A pic is in the lush low tech thread. I grew sags, crypts, and assorted other things I can't remember without filtration/water movement. It was and still is my favorite tank.



I would be having ocassional water changes. I've decided to use my female betta as the sole resident of this aquarium. Possibly a small snail that isn't destructive, but that's it. She doesn't like shrimp of any kind and usually attacks them.

I'm sort of new to water water plants...Sags and crypts? What are the full scientific names of these - The exact ones you've had good luck with.

Thanks,


----------



## Thegreatandpowerfulr (Sep 7, 2015)

Where is the "lush low tech" thread?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Lush Low Tech link : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99729&highlight=lush+low+tech

Also search for thread here where people have vases, cylinders, etc... such as (Thanks to Daisy Mae)
Check out this thread. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99729

And also this
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=918113&highlight=


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Water Park said:


> I'm sort of new to water water plants...Sags and crypts?
> 
> Thanks,


Sagittaria subulata (aka dwarf sags lots of people have good growth with this plant)
Cryptocoryne (aka crypts)

With the crypts there are lots of choices, but with a small tank like yours I would suggest Cryptocoryne parva, a small specimen. 
I'm growing Crypt becketii petchi and at about six weeks it is four inches tall. One plant would make a nice focal point in your tank.

The link above isn't working for some reason so try this
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=363465
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99729


----------

